# 06 Altima HID Issue



## fahadmk (May 25, 2009)

Hello, 

Im fairly new to this whole thing, but really needed some help. 

Just purchase a H1 conversion kit for my 06 Altima , but the HID bulb doesnt seem to wanna fit into the headlight. 

It keeps hitting the reflector, which i cannot take out. 

Has anybody else experienced this issue?

Is it an issue with my kit do you think?

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

my 03 has h1 and when i put my hids in i had to ream out the gray plastic backing to get everything to fit through and had to rtv the gap up because i got moisture..other than that they went in fairly easy 25 min install


----------



## hotsauced7021 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a 2003 2.5L...and when I bought aftermarket headlights.. I installed new HID's in them and had to cut out the backing to make the bulb fit.. I just got some needle nose pliers and took off a little piece on each side of the holes where the H1 bulb goes...

just make sure you install the rubber grommet properly or you run the risk of ruining your headlights...thats the reason why I bought new headlights....the guy who installed my old HID's left a huge gap and moisture got in the headlight.

Also, make sure to adjust them to the proper height by turning the screw...you can adjust them while they are already installed..just get a long Philips screwdriver and turn the screw from the top...there is a little gap to do it..


----------



## hotsauced7021 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hope that helps!


----------

